# Customer Scam?



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So I got this email from someone looking for honey well mabye?. He emailed me and wants this info. Anyone run into this? He wont give me his cell number so we can talk live. I am not giving him anything until I figure out if he is just trying to scam me.



Thank you for the response.I like to know the price and the
condition.The mode of my payment will be bank certified check /
cashier check,because that is the only convenient means for me.so
please do withdraw the advert from the website with
immediate,Concerning the shipment,my shipper will be at your place for
the pick up after you receive the payment and when it clears. I really
wish to be there to check out the item but i don't have time,So please
let me have the following so that the payment can be made out to you .

Name to be on the check.................................
Home address or office address.....................
City..................................................................
State................................................................
Zip Code..........................................................
cell phone #...................................................
Name of the item and price................................

Note that the payment will be shipped to your address via UPS/FedEx
Next day air service and I will like you to know that you will not be
responsible for shipping i will have my mover to come over as soon as
you have cashed the check, THANK YOU


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Run away! 

Read this thread before you do anything more ....

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?193076-Nigerian-honey-broker


:ws:


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Run away!


Same advice here! Drop it!


----------



## Homemaid (Sep 4, 2013)

I agree run. Respond with" if you contact me again I will turn this over to the proper authorities." and report it on whatever site you received it from. Where did they get your contact info from.? Good luck.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

DOn't attempt any reply.... A threat to turn it over will just lead to more crap from them They like playing this game.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

EastSideBuzz said:


> until I figure out if he is just trying to scam me.


Seriously? Now it's getting exposure here.


----------



## gridrunner (May 24, 2013)

I love how it is written, mass mail to anyone selling anything!!!


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

He kept asking for my contact info and email. I asked for his cell number and I think he has given up. There has been 3-4 volleys via a CL hidden email.


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

It is no doubt a scam. What happens next is he will make his payment too much you will refund or pay the guys for delivery and when you deposit the check it WILL BE FAKE. Not a customer and prolly from some coffee shop in a third world country. Block this guy from your email as spam and maybe phishing


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

What Pops says, the wife had the same issue with something she was selling. Guy was going to pay like $6000 for a $1000 item and she was to give the delivery guys the difference.... Not sure if the check was going to be fake or not, but it's more of a way to launder it in my opinion.....


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the Exact response via text message recently while advertising a used car for sale. If you even think you detect the tiniest hint of a wiff of anything scammy - that's your inner scam detector. Listen to it. It's always right. Or at least it is right so much of the time that you are more likely to die by being run over by a girl on a snow board than to out guess it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You opened an e-mail from an unknown source? Mind if I send you a virus?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It was a text message on my cell phone, but I use a virus scanner - so go for it. I need a new computer anyway.

As soon as I posted this reply the banner ad changed to one for Norton.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a funny sight about scammers getting played

http://www.ebolamonkeyman.com


----------

